# Hi All.



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Not only am I a total newbie to Wild Camping...I am a total newbie to wild camping and a total newbie to camper vans (just had one converted by Kahuna Campers in Wigan - amazing). There is only two of us in our 'team', my son Billy (12yrs old) and me (Ian 51yrs old). Sadly, my wife passed away in 2016 leaving us to move forward in life without her. I will not lie...it has been really tough at times. But we have managed to get to this point in our lives and now (after much deliberation) with a camper van we hope to start really living again and making the most of what time we have together before Billy runs off to Uni, or whatever life has in store for him. 

With this in mind, we have joined Wild Camping in the hopes the more experienced in here (if you have slept overnight in a camper van you are more experienced than us) could help us make the most of the ventures we undertake. So to begin with...I have the app on my phone. And that's it. I have no idea what to do with it. I have had a roam around it and tried figuring out what it does...how to use it...why I need it etc...but fell flat on my face. Newbie remember. 

Help. Please. 

Many  thanks

Ian


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello Ian from another dad/lad combo!  Hope you both enjoy your new van. Becoming a full member on here gives you full access to the POI map, & the other 2 sites, motorhomer & motorhomebuilder. Worth joining for the many discounts etc you qualify for as a full member. Any ideas where you fancy starting off from? We go to the east coast/ North yorks moors quite often & find all sorts of places to park overnight. Get out there & enjoy yourselves, it'll all become obvious the more you do...


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, welcome.   

I can only echo Greggbear....so many benefits to being a full member.

Enjoy your new lifestyle,


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi both. And thanks. 

I just signed up for full membership. Bit confused as the email I got said £14.95/yr but when I clicked the link it was £19.95?

But I have signed up anyway. Will I have instant access now?

What do I do?


----------



## Makzine (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 6, 2019)

hello and welcome from n. yorks.........have many happy days in your camper.............bit daunting first few times out.......get confidence then its GREAT............


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Wiley198 said:


> Hi both. And thanks.
> 
> I just signed up for full membership. Bit confused as the email I got said £14.95/yr but when I clicked the link it was £19.95?
> 
> ...


When you access the POI maps as a full member, I believe you'll get a code to put in which will let you see all the info on the map. There's a table somewhere telling you what the different codes mean & you can alter the map view to satellite view etc. Have fun & find somewhere local to start with, just visit the pois in your car & have a look at a few....


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks. I was originally given a code to start off with as a free member. Still waiting for anything additional now I have paid.


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

That is a screen shot I am getting. Obviously not what it should be?


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 6, 2019)

hopefully someone may come along who can help............if not ...at the bottom of the HOME page.......is Contact us......click on that..........and that will get you thru to Admin.....geeky philip........hope this helps


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 6, 2019)

...


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ye. I did that too. Lol. 

Thanks again.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 6, 2019)

I think i would delete the app then download again.It's also worth reading the poi help section in the forums.


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lol. Did that too


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome  

When you're ready to take a look at motorhomercom and motorhomebuilder.com, just log on to each one with the same email address you used to register here. Then, after a while, the system will recognize you and automatically make you a full member on all 3 sites.  Hope you enjoy the forums and your new camper.

I just installed the 3.3 version of the app on my Android phone to see what had to be done. If you click on the big W in the app, you'll have an option to register the device.  Go to this page on the forum - https://wildcamping.co.uk/poidownloads.php - and it will give you the code you need to register. Once that's done, it'll ask you if you want to check for POI updates. Say yes and download the POI files. Then, in the app, click on the little man with the flag and choose the POI sets you want to see on the map. Hope it works for you


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hiya. And thanks. I have honestly done all of the above...and have now managed to get the screen back and registered. 

I have set the poi BUT getting no poi showing on the maps.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh dear  I'm gonna have to leave it to the expert then! I'm sure Admin will respond to your contact 'ticket' soon. Meanwhile, maybe have a look at the online map instead - just for now.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 6, 2019)

Welcome 

You will find the instructions for the app here:



			https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/wild-camping-app-version-2.43019/
		


The POI locations can also be accessed using the online POI Map. 

And if you have a standalone sat nav or use a sat nav app the POIs can be downloaded and installed for use offline. The POI formats provided are for Garmin, Google Earth and TomTom.


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks like I am in business.


Many many thanks folks. I will show the app to Billy tomorrow.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Glad you're sorted buddy, maybe see you both out there somewhere soon.


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 6, 2019)

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2019)

Wiley198 said:


> Looks like I am in business.
> 
> 
> Many many thanks folks. I will show the app to Billy tomorrow.



Excellent!

Whereabouts are you based? That will help with suggestions as to spots to try out ...


----------



## jeanette (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome as been said if your not too sure about your van have a night on the drive (if you have one)!..if not somewhere close to home and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome along. Try a camp site not to far from home or your first trip. Sites are easy and you can nip home for something you need and forgot. From there you are away.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi welcome from N Ireland,lots of places to wild here so put us on your list,the little people will love to see you.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 7, 2019)

Any room for a big green bus over there Trev? Never been to Ireland, would like a trip over sometime.


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 7, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Hi welcome from N Ireland,lots of places to wild here so put us on your list,the little people will love to see you.


I have a couple of friends over your side of the pond. Hoping summer hols next year may see us over there.


----------



## kirkie (Nov 7, 2019)

Zoom out until you see the earth


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 7, 2019)

wow!


----------



## kirkie (Nov 7, 2019)

Wiley198 said:


> View attachment 74512wow!


When you move the map on your phone about you need to refresh the POI


----------



## Wiley198 (Nov 7, 2019)

I was just posting a screen shot to show how amazed I am at the number of poi's.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2019)

Wiley198 said:


> I was just posting a screen shot to show how amazed I am at the number of poi's.



Over 6,000 in the UK! And locations in France, Spain and Portugal...

The exact numbers, and more details,  can be found in this thread:






						October POI release
					

The October POI release is available for download ...   Now we are into the quieter time of year the next release will be at the beginning of December.  IMPORTANT  Please note that support for Navigon, Navman and Sygic devices has been discontinued. Autoroute support has also been discontinued...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Martin P (Nov 8, 2019)

Lots of places to try. Does your son have any particular interests. Maybe boats, there are harbour and marina spots. Maybe sports grounds, maybe hill walking or canoeing. Motor racing circuits have small events that dont cost the earth and can really ignite the imagination of a young man. Small airfields etc. Good luck and well done for moving forward after such a tragic loss. Good for you. Best wishes


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 8, 2019)

My lad likes grass track events. Usually if there's a meet on Sunday the club will let you camp Saturday night at the venue. Good day out if its your thing...


----------



## The laird (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello and welcome enjoy your new camper


----------

